# ever heard of or used this product??



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.ibslhk.com/44_NO_SWEAT-FX_E.htm

Vince

no sweat in the acrtic


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I checked it out, never heard of it before. Sounds way cool. May help with some of the mold issues we have down here.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

nope-nadda


----------

